# Help for a friend



## andru1313 (Jan 15, 2002)

My buddy just called me and is havnig a problem with is 2001 allroad. He said the self leveling monitor is broken. part number 4Z7-907-553-H. I can't seem to find this part online can anyone help me out with this... Thanks


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Help for a friend (andru1313)*

thats the control unit for the suspension.. might be a hard part to find online. 
did you try the dealer?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Help for a friend (bhb399mm)*

http://www.autopartsnationwide...h.asp


----------



## andru1313 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Help for a friend (bhb399mm)*

Thanks Everyone. We were able to find a part. 500 bucks sigh. So we installed it. I scanned the car I need to pull the logs but it is throwing codes. Also the light will not go out that suspension light. Any suggestions?


----------



## andru1313 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Help for a friend (andru1313)*

Bump anyone?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Help for a friend (andru1313)*

try the level sensors on the lower controll arms


----------

